# More color questions



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

I originally posted under show pigeons, and posted two pics there. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f13/question-about-pigeon-colors-36743.html Can anyone tell me the color of these guys? I'm totally new to pigeon colors, and apparently a "red" doesn't translate from a dove to a pigeon. LOL!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Appears to be a blue slate...grizzle? Maybe, it sorta looks like one but I can't tell. But it is pied, hence the white flights.
The ones in the second picture look like they might be poor lavenders (ash-red spread), with red check underneath. The other genetic people should be by later to correct me


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Bird one looks to be a silver bar grizzle (dilute grizzle); the second and third are, as Becky says, Ash-red spread (while they may be check, the ticking on the shield of the bird on the left could just as easily be sooty under there. (Don't worry about the genetic terminology - most fanciers would call the first one just a silver bar grizzle and the second either Spread ash or "lavender".


----------



## truecolorsloft (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome, thank you both. I have a show rabbit and cavy background, so anything outside of pure white and black are new to me(with birds).


----------

